# Has anybody tried out the new Sebastien Flute risers?



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

leeinahammock said:


> I'm interested in the new Sebastien Flute ISO Pro riser. Has anybody tried out any of the risers in the new line from SF?


Haven't tried them but from what I hear, they aren't made by W&W but by GK. The Neo seems to be cast and painted while the ISO Pro and Ascent is cnc'ed and anodized. I'm interested on how these shoot as well.

*EDIT* My Mistake its GK Archery not MK


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

foxtrot9 said:


> Haven't tried them but from what I hear, they aren't made by W&W but by MK Korea. The Neo seems to be cast and painted while the ISO Pro and Ascent is cnc'ed and anodized. I'm interested on how these shoot as well.


They're made by "GK archery" not MK, and are very similar (if not the same) as the Akusta range of bows. They look very well made though. 



Risers-AKUSTA-THE GEAR TO WIN-AKUSTA


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

foxtrot9 said:


> Haven't tried them but from what I hear, they aren't made by W&W but by MK Korea. The Neo seems to be cast and painted while the ISO Pro and Ascent is cnc'ed and anodized. I'm interested on how these shoot as well.


They're made by GK Archery, which does not seem to have any relation to MK Korea other than the fact that they're both Korean companies.

Looks like mere rebranding of already existing GK Archery products, which, according to their Facebook page, have been used to win tournaments in Korea.









GK Archery


GK Archery, Jincheon. 720 likes · 2 talking about this · 151 were here. Archery Shop




www.facebook.com









Google Drive: Sign-in


Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



drive.google.com


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

DarkMuppet said:


> They're made by "GK archery" not MK, and are very similar (if not the same) as the Akusta range of bows. They look very well made though.
> 
> 
> 
> Risers-AKUSTA-THE GEAR TO WIN-AKUSTA


Beat me to it by a few seconds


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

I was also interested in the new risers. I messaged them to ask what was the difference between the evo riser and the iso pro riser. I got this reply:

Dear Lexel,

Thank you for your message.

Here are the details of each of our risers:

Neo: moulded handle, ideal for beginners,
Evo: machined riser (AL 6061 T6 Aluminium) for advanced archers, from Evo riser the limbs alignment system is the same as the Ascent riser,
ISO Pro: machined riser (AL 6061 T6 Aluminium) intended for competitors, with a geometry close to the Ascent (flex of the riser) improving the performance of the latter compared to the Evo which is more straight,
Ascent: top of the line up riser, for the most demanding competitors, wood grip, increased rigidity due to its design

I hope this clarification answers your questions. 

Kind regards,

Sebastien Flute
_www.sebastienflute.com
#passionandprecision_


----------



## lexel_martin (Sep 18, 2017)

lexel_martin said:


> I was also interested in the new risers. I messaged them to ask what was the difference between the evo riser and the iso pro riser. I got this reply:
> 
> Dear Lexel,
> 
> ...


its not really clear to me. Does this mean the ISO pro has more deflex in its geometry? Does this improve performance?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

leeinahammock said:


> I'm interested in the new Sebastien Flute ISO Pro riser. Has anybody tried out any of the risers in the new line from SF?


I just got my Sebastien Flute EVO this past week. I haven't had opportunity to shoot it yet, but it seems very nice for the money. I almost went with the ISO Pro instead, but couldn't justify the cost difference based on my current level of dedication.

The risers are definitely made by GK archery in Korea. The box says so. I've put up a separate thread on my impressions so far.

I would say, if you like the looks, I'm sure it's going to be like any other good quality riser. In other words, the archer themselves will be the biggest weakness in the system.

I like the thoughtful touches I see on my riser, and it's exceptionally comfortable - no sharp corners to be found. I expect the ISO Pro's finish will be even better.

It took a total of three weeks from the day I ordered to the day it arrived. I ordered mine from Alternative Sporting Services.

- Kent W


----------



## piercearchery (Sep 21, 2021)

foxtrot9 said:


> Haven't tried them but from what I hear, they aren't made by W&W but by GK. The Neo seems to be cast and painted while the ISO Pro and Ascent is cnc'ed and anodized. I'm interested on how these shoot as well.
> 
> *EDIT* My Mistake its GK Archery not MK


Hello,

You are correct that Ascent and ISO Pro is CNC and anodized T6 Aluminum. EVO is also CNC anodized T6 aluminum while Neo is diecast T6 Aluminum.


----------



## piercearchery (Sep 21, 2021)

williamskg6 said:


> I just got my Sebastien Flute EVO this past week. I haven't had opportunity to shoot it yet, but it seems very nice for the money. I almost went with the ISO Pro instead, but couldn't justify the cost difference based on my current level of dedication.
> 
> The risers are definitely made by GK archery in Korea. The box says so. I've put up a separate thread on my impressions so far.
> 
> ...


Hello Kent,

ISO Pro does have better and professional finish compare to EVO riser. We are authorized dealer of GK Archery located in Texas, and would love to answer any questions that you may have about GK Archery as well as Sebastien Flute product. Our website is www.piercearchery.com and please feel free to send us any email at [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## piercearchery (Sep 21, 2021)

AR720 said:


> They're made by GK Archery, which does not seem to have any relation to MK Korea other than the fact that they're both Korean companies.
> 
> Looks like mere rebranding of already existing GK Archery products, which, according to their Facebook page, have been used to win tournaments in Korea.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Yes, GK Archery and MK Archery is independent to each other but both from Korea. 

Good thing about GK Archery is that they do have branch in United States, and the product provides great quality with reasonable price.

We are authorized dealer of GK Archery; located in Texas, and we carry GK Archery products as well as Sebastien Flute products.

Our website is www.piercearchery.com and please feel free to email us at [email protected] if you have any questions about the product.

Thank you,


----------



## piercearchery (Sep 21, 2021)

AR720 said:


> They're made by GK Archery, which does not seem to have any relation to MK Korea other than the fact that they're both Korean companies.
> 
> Looks like mere rebranding of already existing GK Archery products, which, according to their Facebook page, have been used to win tournaments in Korea.
> 
> ...











GK Archery America


GK Archery America. 58 likes · 1 was here. United States subsidiary of GK Archery; archery equipment manufacturer specialized in recurve bow from South Korea




www.facebook.com


----------



## etack (7 mo ago)

To go back to Lexel's question, does the Iso have more deflex than the Evo? Sounds like the Iso and the Ascent are the same geometry and the Evo and Neo are a bit straighter. Is that correct?


----------

